# 65 GTO crazy coil springs...........



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm doing a frame off on my 65...its been apart for many years.....body back on and new suspension parts but old springs from and rear....Put the motor and trans back in and the front end didn't drop a 1/2in....its like the springs front and rear are super stiff now.....I'm a retired machine shop owner and know a little about steel, but I think my springs are possessed.......so anyone ever have this happen....thanks guys...........Happy Motoring........


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Do you have stock type rubber control arm bushings? If so, did you leave the bolts loose? You aren't supposed to tighten them until the car has everything installed and ready to drive.

You can pre-tighten urethane control arm bushings since they work differently than the stock-type.


----------



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

I'll check that tomorrow....very good info too....I did replace the upper and lower control arms with the tube steel kind.....thanks.....


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I have a 67 with new tubular arms all the way around. I also did the springs and none of this should matter. Silly assumption on my part, but did you drive the car afterward, or at least rock it up and down aggressively? If you jack up a car and then lower it, it'll sit a few inches higher until it settles in from driving.

BTW, front springs are usually whooped and can allow the tire to bottom out in the wheel well. You had the golden opportunity to change them. Is there a reason why you didn't? Just curious.


----------

